# Brand new IronHorse Maverick 2.4 $300 is this a good deal?



## Pegista (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very much a beginner and my bike needs are trail 60%, street 20%, Mountain 20%.

now Sportsauthority has these on sale IronHorse Maverick 2.4 for $300 Vs original price of $550

My budget is about $700.

Thanks


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

If its the bike im thinking of which is the black IH with green letters then i wouldn't waste my money on it. It has all bottom line parts like the disc brakes which are promax which aernt very good at all.

You can get a very good beginner hardtail for around $500 bucks. You could also spend a little more depending on what you already have like a helmet, pump, tubes, tires etc. But i would check out a Specialized Rockhopper, or the cannondale F-Series before i commited to the bike at Sports authority.

If your not sure where your local bike shops are located you can usually go to the dealer websites and there should be a link on the page that says dealer locator and it will show you all the shops in the area.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Can't find it on their website, in store only?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would avoid it if it is the full suspension bike I found online. For 700 Dollars may I suggest going to a actual bike shop not a sports store and ride a few bikes around in the 500 to 600 range and use the rest of the money to get a helmet, padded shorts, multi tool, spare tube, floor pump, and mini pump to keep on the bike. You can probably get away with just having a water bottle instead of a hydration pack for now.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> I would avoid it if it is the full suspension bike I found online. For 700 Dollars may I suggest going to a actual bike shop not a sports store and ride a few bikes around in the 500 to 600 range and use the rest of the money to get a helmet, padded shorts, multi tool, spare tube, floor pump, and mini pump to keep on the bike. You can probably get away with just having a water bottle instead of a hydration pack for now.


Yea what he said.......


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2009)

from what I can tell Iron Horse doesn't do hardtails anymore and those Sports Authority bikes are leftoverse. 
I read somewhere that Iron Horse had gone out of business but got bought by another company.

their website only has '09/'10 full suspension bikes


----------



## Davered00ss (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an 04 Maverick and love it. The bike has had nothing done to it and has never given me any problems. I beat the crap out of it & never did any maint. It currently could use a chain & cassett, but just because of the stretch gague we put on the chain. Still not skipping gears or anything.

I'm looking for another bike, but will change the chain & cassett and keep it as a spare/for wife to use.


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

Iron Horse is bankrupt, Dorel bought them a few weeks ago. Dorel owns Pacific Cycle which owns Schwinn, Mongoose and a few others.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bloodember said:


> Iron Horse is bankrupt, Dorel bought them a few weeks ago. Dorel owns Pacific Cycle which owns Schwinn, Mongoose and a few others.


That really has nothing to do with the bike hes inquiring about but while we are on the subject of IH here goes:

Iron horse is known for making some pretty bombproof bikes. If you havent noticed when you go into walmart you see mongooses for 150 bucks. This is there mass market side of mongoose. Now im not really familiar with mongoose and would prob never own one but i also know that they make some pretty burly bikes in the 3-4k range.

Getting back to IH like i said there known for making some indestructable bikes. Also those bikes are in the 3-4k range. You buying one at a mass market is going to get you cheap parts and cheap quality.

This is where pacific and other third parties come into play. They mass market higher end bike companies and put cheap parts o them and sell them at places like walmart ans sports authority for $250-$350 or whatever and sell a ton of them and make a profit no matter what.

Just because IH is out of business doesnt mean that sports authority doesnt still have thousands of these bikes just waiting to be sold at ridicilous prices and make huge profits off of them. Dorel just owns the rights to these knock off pieces of junk.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

given the fact that your only 20% use mountain i would go with a hardtail to be honest, your budget is 700 you can get a really really ridiculously good hardtail for about 500. Forge, specialized, trek, all of those name brands have EXCELLENT bikes for about 500 bucks. Grab yourself a protect helmet and some other goodies with your remaining money, or save it.


----------



## pakrz (Jun 28, 2009)

Goto trekbikes.com..... They are having some kind of summer sale and you can get a great deal right now. I think you can get into a Trek 6000 for around $700.


----------



## Pegista (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Of to my local shop today to look at their inventory.


----------



## anathleticsmoker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Perfect for a beginner*

This was the bike I bought when I started riding and since then I have replaced all the parts. That being said, I just wanted to clear up a few things I think others didn't pay attention to and didn't bother to read correctly. First off this bike is an excellent bike to get for a beginning rider, for $250 - $300 ya cant go wrong. There are good things and bad things about it. Anyone who tells you the parts blah blah blah are incorrect. The store I purchased mine at had the same FRAME but with 3 different part setups. Depending on the store you buy the "bike" at is what will determine what parts it has. The frame is indestructible. I've crashed hard a couple of times and was hit by a car on my way to one of the trails and the frame never cared at all, some of the parts on the other hand... Depending on how involved in biking you want to get is really what determines the bike you want. If you just want a bike to ride and never do anything to then yes, I would agree with others reviews and say it's worth buying a bike in the upper limit of your budget because it will come with a little bit more decent parts, however if you plan on doing alot of the work yourself (changing parts) then this frame is great. why learn and take the chance of possibly stripping or breaking part of a higher end frame? I learned to replace and install all the parts on this frame with little worry about what I might accidentally do. Keep in mind this frame is heavier which can be a good thing and a bad thing. I like the heavier frame because its a good leg workout and when I get on a lighter frame it's almost to easy. Secondly, I assume your looking at this frame because it's full suspension and that if you wanted a hardtail you would have asked about a hardtail. I suggest this as a good beginner bike because you can ride the hell out of it while learning and not worry about breaking a part because the parts didn't cost you an arm and a leg. Remember all the parts can be upgraded later, your not stuck with the same parts forever. Remember form follows function, buy a bike based on your skill level and needs rather than what people tell you is cool. Learn on something like this and upgrade to a better bike later. Chances are if you get into riding you'll end up with more than one bike anyways. Parts are irrelevant when buying a "bike", sure you can spend the little extra and get hydraulic brakes and duel crown 203 mm 's of travel forks but if you dont know how to use and maintain them whats the point? For the money your looking at spending for any other full suspension bike this is a good deal. You can get this bike to learn on plus full safety gear and still have enough to get spare tubes or replacement parts if needed. Once you've learned to ride and all that riding entails feel free to upgrade to a higher priced bike, until then this is a great beginner bike to learn on. I realize this is useless info aat this point as I'm writing this 3 years after the original thread but man, some of the other reviews are idiotic... Who cares who owns the name and who made it etc. The information of whether its discontinued and whether there's lots of backstock for Sports Authority to make money off of is stupid, Yes it's decent frame, yes the parts are cheaper, yes the parts can be replaced later, no it's not the best bike ever made. Tell me about another full suspension frame for the same price and maybe you've got something to compare, but since then next cheapest full suspension bike is around $900 +, there's nothing wrong with learning on this one. I'm reading lots of "it's crap" but not seeing much reason for that statement. Buy this bike and tell me your not satisfied. I've used this bike for almost three years now as a thrasher, loaner, and trainer bike and it still hasn't left me stranded on a trail any where. Plus having a bike thats not really on the upper end of things isn't a bad thing, it definitely helps to see what makes a "higher end" bike "higher end". Like I said above, I've replaced all of the parts on the frame because I like the invincibility of the frame, and when screwing around with friends I don't want to ruin my expensive bikes (Kona, GT, Evil Revolt Custom). Good safety gear aint cheap, so learn on a cheap bike, buy decent safety gear and have a good time.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice dissertation, but since the thread is almost 3 years old I'd guess the OP has already bought a bike (or 2).


----------

